# 2 Kicker L5 enclosure help



## alienworkshop27 (Apr 14, 2009)

Been lurking for quite some time and now i really want to help my friend build a box for his subs. I have a little experience with box building as i built the one in my truck.

He has two kicker L5 12's in a sealed box in his truck, good enough to make the roof flex. The vehicle is a 99(ish) Nissan Xterra. I took a look at his box and it turns out he has built it competely out of construction plywood, and it was leaking very badly.

I want to help him build a new vented enclosure with some 3/4 mdf so that the box will not flex and he can actually get the possible output of the speakers.

What i need is for you guys to help me design this box to maximize output of the subs.

What i have so far is 16 width 20 height and 16 inch length.(per sub) This puts each chamber at 2.25094 cu ft, which is between min recommended and max size. The port will be 14.5 tall and 2 inch wide and there will be two ports

One question what do you guys think i should tune to? I was thinking about 40 hz, but i have no real experience with these subs. Can anyone chime in on that?

Another one: He has the subs facing upward. Would the subs hit harder being faced backwards and the port being backwards?

Please criticize anything you see wrong to help me get this design dead on.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

You can do separate chambers but the port volume that has to be figured tends to be aggravating and a space hog. I would use a common chamber. Based on expectations of output and music you listen to, 40-45 hertz as a tuning frequency to get that nasty peak (and by nasty I mean excessive). I remember reading on Pete's forum about the L5's needing a mix between a sealed and a ported enclosure. Now before I get yelled at, I am paraphrasing from memory as I can't find the topic. What he did was use a smaller than recommended chamber to load the woofer and control excessive cone movement while being ported. If that is confusing sorry. Even in a ported enclosure you can reduce cone movement by using a smaller chamber. you lose a bit of efficiency but the desired low frequency output is achieved.

As for orientation, I have seen subs forward port up from Lordbaccus, subs up port back from others, and the popular, subs and port back.

i will continue to look for the thread from Pete's site. And I will model up those subs to see what I find. Do yo uhave any othr info on them like model number?


----------



## alienworkshop27 (Apr 14, 2009)

they are the new ones and i am pretty sure d4


----------

